# Front control arm bushings - REPLACE (GTO 2004)



## JimmyEurope (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi,
I'm from europe and have problem with old front control arm bushings. I need a new ones, but when I bought a complete bushing set for a hole car, so set don't contains a middle bushings on picture. Please, tell me a partsnumber of these middle bushigs from front control arm ... Or give me an ebay link please  I need this for settings a car on a new coilovers 










Thanx a lot
Jimmy


----------

